
YAML Sucks - talles
https://github.com/cblp/yaml-sucks
======
SigmundA
Less strict JSON allowing comments and unquoted keys would be fine. Even
better if there was a date literal.

------
sammaeliam
Sure, YAML sucks. But so do XML (remember that?) and JSON. CSV sucks, too. I
think the real question is which format sucks less.

